# Best Laptop under 35k??



## jibujames (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi!

Need suggestions for the best laptop under 35k. I occasionally play games, preference to a good series 1 GB external graphics.
Games include NFS Most Wanted (2012), Crysis 2, COD: Black Ops 2,etc. Only normal softwares used.

-Less Heating problem
-Good speakers
-Good Wi-Fi reception

No preference to any brands.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 10, 2012)

This should do for you.
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com
It might get a little hot during gaming. You can't expect so much from a laptop below 35k.


----------



## jibujames (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. But what about the upgraded version of that HP (HP Pavilion G6-2010AX) released lately? I heard HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) is better. Price is ok if there's a variation of Rs.1k or around. 
HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com

Also, whats the opinion about Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)? Its available in retail shops for 37k.
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 17, 2012)

You cant expect gaming out of a second gen i5 mate.

Also FK is giving better offer for 2005ax with 1000rs voucher. You can use that money to upgrade ram to 8gb and you already get pre-installed drives. People are going crazy for 2010ax for no reason.


----------

